# Yikes!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*ALL* of NH is under a _*Tornado Watch*_ until 8pm tonight!!!









It's getting darker and more humid as the time ticks by - and now the thunder is moving in!

*I LEFT THE MID-WEST FOR A REASON*


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

You're ok as long as it is just a watch. It is the WARNINGS that you really need to worry about. Heck, here in Kansas, tornado watches are part of the summer weather equation.

That being said, hope all turns out well.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Tornado warning for Worcester Co. Tornado reportedly touched down in Springfield and Westfield and heading east on the Mass Pike.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't think NH was tornado country! Guess you should have tried Canada!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

duggy said:


> I didn't think NH was tornado country! Guess you should have tried Canada!!


IT'S NOT!!! (....or...SHOULDN'T be!!)


----------

